# 2008 Scout Se Bicycle Rack...



## finniganjones (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Today we have just collected a 'new' (that is new to us) Motorhome.
The original salesman sold us a Fiamma Pro C bike rack which at the eleventh hour was abandoned as a bad idea due to fitting problems. Any suggestions/ideas as which may be the best bicycle rack to fit to the Scout? 2 x bikes is sufficient!!
There appears to be two existing brackets at about 10 to 2 position relative to spare wheel that may be for a rack of some sort.

Thanks in anticipation, Neil


----------

